# Gallic May BCK 108



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I have been sent a picture of Gallic May - BCK 108. She appears to be in Northern waters, perhaps Orkney, the sender seems to think she was/is connected with Cornwall, in some way. Not being able to find anything on her, I am wondering as to her name, but the registration is clear on the picture. Steel ship, perhaps built 1960s. Any ideas, please? Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The Gallic May and her sister the Gallic Rose were built in France in the early 1970's as purse seiners Trevor. They fished the SW Mackerel in the late 1970's to early 1980's. One of these 2 is still around after 2 complete rebuilds lastly fishing out of Fraserburgh as the Gratitude FR249 ( that would need checking though ).


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Gallic Rose was renamed Adenia LK193 and was sold to South Africa some time in the 1980's , the Gallic May became the Gratitude FR249

Details for both sisters
Built in 1975 in Dieppe , 181 GT & NT , 92ft reg length
Owned by Gallic Shipping Ltd London
Gallic May BCK108
Gallic Rose BCK109

Details from the 1982 Olsens Almanack

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=73645
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=84608

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=77603
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=55263
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=55265
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=76944
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=79116

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=71078
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=100459
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=100880
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=106946
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=124251
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=44876


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks very much Davie, that fits, I have just found a picture of Gratitude, I will check thru the Maaf/Defra lists; the gentleman (in Australia) is over eighty and now remembers the ship around 1980. Best Wishes, Raymond
Just seen your extensive and very helpful second reply ... Thanks again ...


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Both boats had major refits ae Berwick in the early 80s.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I gather in 1980, both were fitted with Norwegian Aquaterm RSW chilling units.
Thanks for the location of the works.


----------

